# Griffin 22 top airflow



## 786country (2/8/16)

Any vendors have stock? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapers Corner (2/8/16)

Hi 


786country said:


> Any vendors have stock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



We have in stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/top-airflow-for-griffin-rta-686?category=101

Reactions: Like 1


----------

